# die deutschen EM Chancen



## congo64 (10 Mai 2012)

Was glaubt ihr, wie weit kommen Schweini und Co. bei der EM ???


----------



## congo64 (10 Mai 2012)

Ich denke, jetzt sind wir mal dran und alle guten Dinge sind drei....dieses mal packen wir die Spanier


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2012)

Also ins Finale kommen sie auf jeden Fall und dann mal sehen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Mai 2012)

ich habe ja keine ahnung wie dieser link beweisst 

http://www.celebboard.net/auto-motor-sport/218781-schoene-fussballregelaenderung.html




Aber denke wohl das der Pott nach Deutschland kommt:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:​


----------



## Ragdoll (10 Mai 2012)

Das Finale verliert die BRD gegen Spanien


----------



## Buterfly (10 Mai 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Natürlich holen wir den Pott 

Immer optimistisch bleiben, und wenn's nix wird, saufen wir trotzdem 


Wobei man sagen muss, dass dieses mal die Vorrunde nicht ohne ist.


----------



## Max100 (11 Mai 2012)

Ragdoll schrieb:


> Das Finale verliert die BRD gegen Spanien



Nicht schon wieder, jetzt sind wir mal dran!!!!


----------



## MetalFan (11 Mai 2012)

Der Titel ist fast schon Pflicht!


----------



## tommie3 (11 Mai 2012)

Titel!


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Mai 2012)

Ich werde nie gegen Deutschland wetten aber es wird schwer!

Jedoch haben wir eine sehr starke Mannschaft die wenn sie ihre große Ehrfurcht vor den Spaniern ablegt auch diese besiegen kann!


----------



## neman64 (15 Mai 2012)

Ich komme zwar aus Österreich, sage aber Deutschland holt den Pot


----------

